# Hunter Mt. May 30



## 180 (May 28, 2009)

Join us for the annual "June 1" Hellgate hike.  Last year's pictures can e seen here:

http://picasaweb.google.com/huntermt2/HunterMtHellgatgeHikeJune12008?authkey=Gv1sRgCIDHjsH0gvj5IQ#

PS.  There is also a 3 day concert going on with Gov't Mule and the Allman Brothers

Join us in our backyard to listen to the music and BBQ.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

are the conditions packed powder???


----------



## TheBEast (May 28, 2009)

Do it up one time!!


----------



## 180 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Hunter Mountain June 1*

http://picasaweb.google.com/huntermt2/JUNE12009HELLGATEHIKE?authkey=Gv1sRgCITxptLL8qT5Ew#


----------



## powhunter (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice pics!!!  Ya shoulda built a mogul course!;-)

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice patch!


----------

